# Hello from Salem Oregon



## Bob Salas (May 5, 2015)

Hi my name is Bob and unless someone can talk me out of it I am going to try to drive for Uber in Salem. But I have some questions. First is a matter of car..I will need to buy another car and have been looking at 2007-2009 models including Imapalas, Optima, A4 and small SUVs like Escape, Rav4, Edge, HHR, etc.

Any insight on which ones are good for this job? What about color? Does car color matter? I prefer white, black silver or dark gray.

I know it differs from city to city, but what are the busy hours? And what do you do during downtime during the day?

Finally....how good do you have to know your city? I know the town pretty good, but not some of the small sidestreets that may have a business or office. Can you use a GPS navigator or ask the passenger for directions without seeming total duffous?

Any caveats?

Thyanks,
Bob


----------



## Heather A (May 8, 2015)

Hi Bob, 
I am an Uber partner. Concerning your questions about navigation - you must have an iPhone 4s or newer. If you don't, Uber will provide one for $10/week. When Uber alerts you to an individual needing pickup, you can accept or decline. If you accept, Uber uses your navigation app on phone to provide step by step directions to the individual. After individual in vehicle, you plug in their destination, and once again receive step by step directions. Uber will only notify you of individual needing pickup if you are the closest driver. It will only alert you after you have dropped off current individual you are transporting. Typically busy hours (in my opinion) are Mondays, Fridays, and Saturdays - with early morning and evening hours. In the off time, that is up to you. Almost all of this will be explained in detail when you sign up. After completing all requirements you must watch an instructional video. Your vehicle inspection can be completed at Jiffy Lube. Mine was $20. Make, model, color of car don't matter - but the more upscale, the more likely you are to get higher ratings by individuals. Uber uses a 5-star rating system.


----------



## Bob Salas (May 5, 2015)

Hi Heather
Thanks for the info. Can Salem support one more driver? Where do most of your PAX want to go - business, home, shopping?


----------



## Heather A (May 8, 2015)

Thank you for your questions. I just became a partner this week and have not driven anyone yet. I am relying on knowledge from friends who do drive  Uber is a transportation service, which is always needed. Although we are not as large as Portland or Eugene, there are many people seeking rides here. The trick is finding the 'sweet' spots (locations in Salem to be in) and days and hours of when people want transport. I hear a lot about individuals going to medical appointments and shopping. Not everyone has a car, or likes public transportation. I don't have specific answers for you because it's just one of those things - "tell everyone where the fish are, there won't be any left to catch..."


----------



## BostonTaxiDriver (Nov 23, 2014)

I am a Boston cabbie who knows my city well, but still no expert after decades. Too much too know within 5-10 miles or more. But I try to go down different side streets whenever time allows. That way you'll learn quickest.

Some customers certainly complain about Uber drivers and fellow cabbies needing directions or just plain ignorant of the destination. They could never understand how much of a knowledge base is needed to avoid using GPS or asking them for directions. I am embarrassed when I don't know, but some are understanding, for sure.


----------



## Bob Salas (May 5, 2015)

I think I am going to pull the pin and become a Uber driver.

None has dissuaded me signing up, so here I come. Heather you may see me on the streets. I am an old, fat guy with a hat. Should not be hard to miss.


----------



## Bob Salas (May 5, 2015)

Hey...wait a minute...did Uber drop rates again? Are drivers leaving because they cannot make any money? What is going on?
Quick before I sign the papers on my new car.....


----------



## UberDude2 (Nov 19, 2014)

Bob, you might want to peruse the site a little bit more before you make a decision.
You just took advice from someone who started a week ago but hasn't driven anyone yet and a taxi driver on the east coast. I'm not saying they gave you bad advice but you came here for some Uber experienced advice didn't you? Go through the different threads, take a look at the topics and see if any of those apply to you.
By the way, here in California they lowered the requirements for the qualifying vehicles so essentially you could drive a 2000 ford Taurus station wagon  Shout out to UberComic


----------



## Bob Salas (May 5, 2015)

Thanks Dude
I have been reading these boards for the past two weeks and have visited other sites and blogs, as well. Opinions and experiences vary, so I want to get local perspective.

Anyway, my hat is in the ring. I hope to finish paperwork (I just bought a car and am waiting for the DMV paperwork) in the next week or two.

Uber on, dude


----------



## Katniss1991 (Nov 13, 2016)

Is Uber no longer in Salem?


----------



## Dontmakemepullauonyou (Oct 13, 2015)

Katniss1991 said:


> Is Uber no longer in Salem?


Nope they were forced. It's been over a year and a half maybe longer.


----------

